# travel anxiety



## Ace of Spades (May 20, 2011)

Ace seems to have travel anxiety...Everytime we're going for a car ride to the park, store, or vet about 7-10mins into the ride i get uke:

Thought it was he was stressing being in the backseat so i tried the frontseat, talking to calmly, playing relaxing music for the ride but still uke:

Any ideas for a natural anxiety relief so far I'm looking at the thundershirt http://www.thundershirt.com/ or RESCUE remedy http://www.nelsonsnaturalworld.com/en-us/us/our-brands/rescue-remedy/our-products/the-original-rescue-remedy/rescue-remedy-for-pets/

Any input on either of these 2 or anything else


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Besides nausea and vomiting, are there any other symptoms? Is Ace barking? A lot of pups get carsick which really is different from anxiety.

Is Ace in a pet taxi, an elevated seat, or directly on the seat? Is he in a travel harness secured by the seatbelt? Can he see out the window? Sometimes being able to see out can help, but it is not always so.

I'm afraid I cannot help with remedies. If it IS anxiety, a Thundershirt might help. I have tried it for my dogs' anxieties [Separation anxiety and excessive barking] - no, NOT on me  - and it helps somewhat. So far it has not eliminated the problems, but is seems to reduce anxiety.

Perhaps some other members can offer you some of their wisdom.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think it gets better with time and more car rides that are associated with 'fun' things, good food, treats, play etc. If they only ride to the vet, they tend to not warm up to car rides much.

We never tried any products, but she just stopped fussing one day. Hopefully you'll get it worked out!!
Kara


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

My dog used to get carsick. I got an elevated seat and that fixed the problem. He doesn't throw up anymore or drool. After a year now of nearly all superfun car rides (we drive to the dog park [1.5 mi away] a few times a week), he still acts like I'm asking him to walk the plank and turns into the saddest dog ever whenever we approach the car. Even with a thundershirt, he acts pathetic. The head down, tail between the legs, sometimes he just lays down on the grass and I have to pick him up or he just walks slowly and sadly - resigned. He behaves in the car, doesn't get sick, often just lays down and sometimes looks out the window. He's done a 9 hr car ride 2x now and done great. But yeah for a dog that many people wonder is he ever not happy? is he always so peppy? does he get mad at anything (when dogs try to bug or bark at him at the park, he just smiles and keeps playing)? the answer is yes - the car - turns into the saddest dog ever.


----------



## Ace of Spades (May 20, 2011)

No, no barking or acting out just the drooling and vomiting. He sits on the seat in a harness buckled in. He could see out the window if he wanted to


----------



## klf0110 (Jun 30, 2009)

My Havanese Huey had terrible car anxiety and car sickness. I tried everything-thundershirt, rescue remedy plus many, many more and nothing helped. The only thing that did was a prescription I got from my vet but that made him drowsy and can't be given more than 2 days in a row and I decided I was not going to drug him. Not practical on short trips around town anyway. I so desperately wanted to help him and me that I finally took him to a veterinary behaviorist at the Univ of CA animal hospital near me. She confirmed anxiety and taught me how to put him through a very slow desensitization program. Its alot of work but has been very effective. This is the only stategy that has really made a difference and I worked him up to 1/2 hr car rides without problems so far and when I started he was throwing up every 5 mins.


----------



## inlovewithhav (Feb 18, 2011)

Kipper used to get car sick everytime we took a ride in the car, poor thing had a 2 1/2 hour ride home in the car when we got him from the shelter and kept throwing up. I found (and I know that this is not safe) that if I held him and had him able to look out the window he did much better. Now whenever I go to the car he (and Sadie) run to the car and look at me so they can go too. The drawback is that he STILL wants me to hold him, which if I am driving is very hard to do and not safe at all...... Anyone know a good petseat for the car?


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Lizzie would drool excessively and throw up in the car. Even just short rides. I got a car seat that I put on the console between the front seats. She still got/gets nervous, but the drooling has significantly decreased. But she is older, too. We just drove 3 hours to my parents and she did quite well. When she feels stressed she sits up and lets the air conditioning hit her face for a few minutes and lays back down. She did have a little loose stool when we stopped at the rest area. She is just a nervous girl!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter use to get very anxious with car travel (drooling...vomiting)..I think he out grew it. He is still not crazy about the car, but no drooling or vomiting. With the last trip (14 hours), no drugs...no vomiting...no drooling...he put his head down and he was great!


----------



## steveoly (Jan 27, 2011)

Is Ace relatively young? Digs had the same symptoms - drooling, then vomiting. After a bit of searching and reading, it seemed like car sickness is quite common in younger dogs, but that many of them sort of grow out of it.
That's what happened with Digs.

As for possible remedies, I have read that ginger helps, although I have not personally tried it. In the past or a longer trip (5 hours) I got a prescription from the vet. 

Hopefully Ace will grow out of it soon.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

*Car Booster Seat for Dogs*



inlovewithhav said:


> Kipper used to get car sick everytime we took a ride in the car, poor thing had a 2 1/2 hour ride home in the car when we got him from the shelter and kept throwing up. I found (and I know that this is not safe) that if I held him and had him able to look out the window he did much better. Now whenever I go to the car he (and Sadie) run to the car and look at me so they can go too. The drawback is that he STILL wants me to hold him, which if I am driving is very hard to do and not safe at all...... Anyone know a good petseat for the car?


Hi, inlovewithhav:

There are a number of posts regarding car seats, booster seats, carriers, etc. It is a little tricky to search the first time you try it, but it the forum has much to offer in prior postings.

Many of the members are very satisfied with a Solvit Tagalong booster seat. Try this link or copy and paste this url to see an earlier thread:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=12486&highlight=tagalong+booster

One of my dogs, Buffy, is using a Kyjen Outward Hound Pet Lookout Booster Seat. This one has an inflatable pillow that raises the seat up for the car's seat for an "air-cushioned ride."  The first one I bought at a local pet supply store had an air leak in the pillow, so I called the company and they sent me a new, improved air pillow immediately. It has never had another problem, and Buffy really enjoys being able to sit up when she wants to and to lay down and snooze or chew on her Nylabone when she feels like it. Check out this url: http://www.kyjen.com/shop/index.php/pet-travel-gear/automobile-travel-gear.html

Buster, now 16 months, is a CHEWER. He is still traveling in his Pet Taxi [plastic carrier] which is secured to both the headrest behind him and the headrest of the bucket seat in front of his crate with a looped leash. He lays on a folded towel and has several types of Nylabones in there for him to chew so he won't chew on his crate. Fortunately, he travels really well.

I never considered a canvas crate or a Sherpa carrier for him because he could destroy it while on a short drive. I am planning to install a used car seat [like Buffy's] for him and will soak it in Bitter Apple first to try to prevent him from chewing up the nylon straps and other surfaces.

Anyway, there are lots of options available, but please remember that it is generally *VERY UNSAFE for your dog to be in the front seat*. *The passenger Airbag could KILL your dog if it is deployed in an accident. *

If you have a car whose front passenger airbag can be disabled, then the above comment does not apply, but your puppy can still be a distraction for you in the front seat, so the back is highly preferable.

Just my 2 cents....


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie is a puker from anxiety. I have tried everything. She can go three to five miles without meds but that is it. It is 2 miles to the office and 2 more to the vets so we can do that now. I used to have to break that up -- pull over and pet her for a while. We got her an elevated car seat. She won't look out. But if we are packing our suitcases, she is not going to be left behind either. She is eager to get in the car. I just have to give her the meds one hour before takeoff. If I forget and don't give the meds until just before we leave, she will puke at about 5 miles down the road, then I have the decision of whether to redose or not. She is two years old now and it hasn't gotten any better.


----------



## Ace of Spades (May 20, 2011)

Ace is 6.5 months...I'm really hoping he does grow out of it...not fun washing his car mat every night


----------

